# Introducing......



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thor z vom Weberhaus aka Dax. He came home to us today and is 8 weeks old. We're thrilled to have him.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awwww! Mega cuteness!!! :wub:

I love the other dog..."what IS this tiny thing?!"


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww I love his expressions, he looks like a handful


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute, congrats


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cute. Good luck with her! What are her lines?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I didn't know you were getting a new one! See what happens when I go in hiding for awhile. Congratulations and have fun! Any specific training plans or just active family member??


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable!!!! cant wait to watch her color changes, congratulations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think he might be a handful for a little while simply because I'm so used to Shasta and she was an easy puppy but she's also lazy. 

He's DDR/Czech


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh sorry... his lines, I mean. And he definitely looks like he's going to be a handful, but most puppies typically are. It's definitely puppy season.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I didn't know you were getting a new one! See what happens when I go in hiding for awhile. Congratulations and have fun! Any specific training plans or just active family member??


Mainly active family member but we're also wanting to eventually get involved in schutzhund. 




[email protected] said:


> adorable!!!! cant wait to watch her color changes, congratulations.


me either!!! I think i'll be doing weekly pictures for a little while. 



Lucy Dog said:


> Oh sorry... his lines, I mean. And he definitely looks like he's going to be a handful, but most puppies typically are. It's definitely puppy season.


 

he's going to be fun. He's already more interested in playing with us than Shasta (poor Shasta). Geramy is actually down on the floor with him. The kids are trying to play with him and he's just sniffing and romping and having a good ol time.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's very cute! What does your other GSD think of him? They both look very curious about one another.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> He's very cute! What does your other GSD think of him? They both look very curious about one another.


 
Shasta loves him. She adores puppies and is generally really good with them so she's pretty excited. He's curious about her but at the same time not really interested. He attempted play earlier and she accidentally smacked him with her tail so he decided to keep his distance lol. I'm sure once they're used to each other, they'll be pretty good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Aha, so that is why you couldn't wait for Monday to come :wild:
Congratulations on your new little bundle of teeth!
What a cutie he is.
And buahahaha ha, look at Shasta! :rofl:
She is wondering what the heck you brought home and if the thing intends to stay!

PS-- love the name. It is that of Hans's sire.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he wont be wearing a collar for a little while lol. The collar we have for him just hangs and it's as small as it goes! Harness for him for a while! Inside he's "naked" but outside obviously not. 

Curious to see how it goes tomorrow! he's been really good and literally no accidents in the house at all (yet).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Aha, so that is why you couldn't wait for Monday to come :wild:
> Congratulations on your new little bundle of teeth!
> What a cutie he is.
> And buahahaha ha, look at Shasta! :rofl:
> She is wondering what the heck you brought home and if the thing intends to stay!


 
Exactly! I was excited! and now he's here! and the real fun begins! Going to give him a couple days to get settled in and used to the noises around here and then.... the basics begin! Currently he's passed out in the middle of my living room floor. Shasta is over in her usual spot on the chaise in the corner. He literally just played and played and stops and just heads to dreamland. It's like there's zero thought about it. Play play play, oh i'm tired, snore.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohoo! This Monday afternoon was a good thing. He is very cute. And with your new camera and doodads I expect to see lots of pics. I am jealous.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> Woohoo! This Monday afternoon was a good thing. He is very cute. And with your new camera and doodads I expect to see lots of pics. I am jealous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Umm yeah!!!! I'm actually getting ready to take some very zonked out puppy pictures! Lil man is so asleep the slightest noise isn't waking him up now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Aha, so that is why you couldn't wait for Monday to come :wild:
> Congratulations on your new little bundle of teeth!
> What a cutie he is.
> And buahahaha ha, look at Shasta! :rofl:
> ...


 
LOL! Nice. 

We're calling him Dax because I like the actor/comedian Dax Shepard and thought it would be amusing as well as easy. Curious how many people connect the dots with Dax and think of the actor haha. Pun TOTALLY intended too. I have my very own Dax only I have Dax Shepherd instead of Shepard. :wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That comedian spells his last name incorrectly. LOL!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> That comedian spells his last name incorrectly. LOL!


 
LOL true but the shepherd named Dax is still pretty funny!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Such beautiful pics, Shasta's gorgeous, and Dax adorable - l.o.v.e the one of them glaring into each others eyes!

Love the little brown ears - so cute:wub:


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

That's just toooo cute!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So happy! I'm hoping to be in on the Darla/Cesar litter.....time will tell though.

Congratulations! !!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Such beautiful pics, Shasta's gorgeous, and Dax adorable - l.o.v.e the one of them glaring into each others eyes!
> 
> Love the little brown ears - so cute:wub:


Thank you! That's one of my favorites too! 




Charlie W said:


> That's just toooo cute!






Shaolin said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!!!


 
SEE!! ADORABLE!!! 




elisabeth_00117 said:


> So happy! I'm hoping to be in on the Darla/Cesar litter.....time will tell though.
> 
> Congratulations! !!


 
 I like Cesar! Hope you're able to get a pup from that litter!!! Thank you!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute !!!! congrats


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Diane!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats on the new sharkling! enjoy the fun =)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Very handsome little guy! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Good luck with your new little puppy!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww ... so cute. Makes me want a pup again, then I shake my head and remind myself that Jake is more than enough dog for us


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it wrong that I keep going back to look at his pictures. Awww puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! He is almost too cute to look at! Gives me puppy fever, lol!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> Is it wrong that I keep going back to look at his pictures. Awww puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No it's not wrong!! He's freaking adorable!!!



JackandMattie said:


> Congratulations!! He is almost too cute to look at! Gives me puppy fever, lol!



Haha! I will probably get puppy fever again when he's about 3 or 4. He's gonna be fun


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

How adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

KZoppa said:


> We're calling him Dax because I like the actor/comedian Dax Shepard and thought it would be amusing as well as easy. Curious how many people connect the dots with Dax and think of the actor haha. Pun TOTALLY intended too. I have my very own Dax only I have Dax Shepherd instead of Shepard. :wild:


Oh, I get it! It took me a minute, but then I got it!! I love Dax Shepard, so I think your pup is very well named.

Your Dax is super cute. I hope you post lots of pictures. It will be fun to watch the color change happen.
Sheilah


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable, congrats!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your new bundle of teeth


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats! He looks adorable.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:groovy:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It has been a few days. Are there new pics yet? I am anxious to see more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL I will resize some later and post. Not on my computer right now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sit said:


> Oh, I get it! It took me a minute, but then I got it!! I love Dax Shepard, so I think your pup is very well named.
> 
> Your Dax is super cute. I hope you post lots of pictures. It will be fun to watch the color change happen.
> Sheilah




I plan to take weekly pictures for a while if I can get the little punk to sit still for half a minute lol.

Thanks! Dax is already proving to be highly amusing too so the name fits!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I predicted that right ear would be up by Friday and I was right. Betting that other ear will be up in the next couple days.


----------



## sasa (May 20, 2013)

*Zues checking out the park*

This my 11 week old boy Zeus in the park. He is quite a charmer


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Krystal - Dax is adorable! I love how Shasta looks at him.  Too cute! 

And...
Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Krystal - Dax is adorable! I love how Shasta looks at him.  Too cute!
> 
> And...
> Congratulations on the new addition.


 
Thanks!! Shasta is actually to the point she's excited to see him lol. He's only been here a week.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I just saw the thread, Dax is gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I just saw the thread, Dax is gorgeous, congratulations.


 
thank you!!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

All Thor needs is his big hammer to save the world LOL. He is an overload of beauty.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Floppy ear is cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> All Thor needs is his big hammer to save the world LOL. He is an overload of beauty.


 
haha yeah, I don't think I'll be giving him another weapon any time soon lol. Landshark teeth are a go! Thank you. We think he's pretty gorgeous too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax 9 weeks 2 days old hanging out at the Exchange people watching while my husband and the kids went in to pick up his uniforms. This is the second time he's been to the Exchange with us on base. Also the second time someone walking out of the exchange has flipped out over the "best breed in the entire world" and gushed over how freaking cute he is. Taken on my phone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> Floppy ear is cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
okay, we have Shasta when she was 12 weeks old and I'd had her home one day....



and then we have Dax at 8, almost 9 weeks old..... 











I'm noticing a right ear up first pattern here....


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Boy am I coming late to the party. How adorable. Huge congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Boy am I coming late to the party. How adorable. Huge congrats on your new addition.


Same here. Congratulations. He is of course adorable!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jan, I sent you the thread link in a message. Guess it didn't go through 

But you are here now!! For the most part, he's pretty good, unless he's in the crate. Then he's a terror on your ears!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Dax is a beautiful pup ... I love those Weberhaus dogs!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have lift off!!! The left ear tip still flops over a bit but it's getting stronger. We're doing better with sit and working on going to his kennel(crate) on command. He's still not understanding the down so I've had to adjust my method some. We'll get there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Dax is a beautiful pup ... I love those Weberhaus dogs!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AAAAAAAAACK! I'm super late but OMGOSH! 
So it was Weberhaus after all 

I am so happy you finally got your working line puppy, sit back, fasten the seatbelt, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> AAAAAAAAACK! I'm super late but OMGOSH!
> So it was Weberhaus after all
> 
> I am so happy you finally got your working line puppy, sit back, fasten the seatbelt, and enjoy the ride.


 
haha yeah. I think I can handle it... cept for the whole crate thing. lol. We've hit a snag there but otherwise, we're good!


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

Great looking dog! My girlfriend and I are actually putting a check in the mail for a deposit on the Asra/Grim litter due in early June. For now I'm living vicariously through you lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Waldershrek said:


> Great looking dog! My girlfriend and I are actually putting a check in the mail for a deposit on the Asra/Grim litter due in early June. For now I'm living vicariously through you lol


Ooh!!! That looks like an awesome litter!!!! I can't wait to see those puppy pictures!!! Congrats on your future addition.


----------

